# Mac OS 10.1.5, Which browser to use?



## Greg Reez (Aug 20, 2007)

I have an older iMac at home (my first mac) that still runs great with 10.1.5. I sat down to clean up files and programs on the system over the weekend, blah blah, but I realized that it only has Internet Explorer 5.1, I haven't used that computer, nor IE in ages, and here on my Mac at work I use Firefox, which I love. IE 5.1 is slow, jumbled, and so on on my home Mac. I've tried downloading and installing Firefox 2.0 but I guess my OS is a little ancient for it because it didn't work.

And now for my shotgun questions:

Any suggestions for an adequate browser that's compatible? I found somewhere that IE stopped providing updates for 10.1.5... was that correct? Is there not a mac update for 10.1.5? Also, do you have any suggestions to assist me in getting my iMac back to speed? Its still a great system, but is there something out there that'll help me clean it up a little?

I researched a little on the net but found next to nothing. I'd much rather trust you guys.

Thanks for the help.

P.S. A remake of Bruce Lee's "Enter the Dragon" will be in the works soon... I'm stoked!


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 20, 2007)

Greg Reez said:


> I have an older iMac at home (my first mac) that still runs great with 10.1.5. I sat down to clean up files and programs on the system over the weekend, blah blah, but I realized that it only has Internet Explorer 5.1, I haven't used that computer, nor IE in ages, and here on my Mac at work I use Firefox, which I love. IE 5.1 is slow, jumbled, and so on on my home Mac. ...


*IE 5.1* is a MacOS 9 app and must run in Classic in MacOS X. That is why it is slow. *IE 5.2* is the MacOS X version. However, the latest version of *IE:mac*, *IE 5.2.3*, is grossly obsolete and will not render most web pages correctly. You can try *Camino*, *Firefox*, or *Opera*. However, you have to be careful. MacOS X 10.1 is ancient. Many software titles no longer support it. You would be well-served to upgrade your OS to the latest version of MacOS X that it will support. At the very least, upgrade to MacOS X 10.2.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 20, 2007)

Without knowing what imac you have it's hard to make specific recommendations, but for best performance run Disk Utility regularly and repair permissions. Keep the hard drive as free of data as possible and install as much RAM as you can stuff in there.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 20, 2007)

Firefox 1.0.4 should work - try it here:

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/


----------



## Greg Reez (Aug 20, 2007)

I have an iMac with the bubble base, I'll give all of your recommendations a try later, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 20, 2007)

Also some early versions of Omniweb should work.

You may find luck here http://www.oldapps.com/


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 20, 2007)

iCab 3.0.3 might be one of your only options.

http://icab.de


----------



## jayc_571 (Feb 7, 2009)

I myself am running 10.1.5 on my machine, i currently use Firefox 1.0, its still a little slow but it is a whole lot better than IE 5. 

Try this site:
mac.oldapps.com/firefox.php


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 7, 2009)

jayc_571 said:


> I myself am running 10.1.5 on my machine, i currently use Firefox 1.0, its still a little slow but it is a whole lot better than IE 5.
> 
> Try this site:
> mac.oldapps.com/firefox.php



What machine are you running it on?


----------



## jayc_571 (Feb 11, 2009)

iBook Clamshell 366mhz.  I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work if it works with something so old, did you use the pre-release 1.0 or the original 1.0.  I'm pretty sure that the pre-release didn't work.


----------

